# Nov/Dec Holiday/Loyalty credits in summary



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

thegandalf said:


> Thanks Justin for taking the time (YOUR time) to post all this info. I see some people take these efforts for granted instead of taking time of their own....


Thanking me is really *not necessary *but at the same time I don't want people to bust our chops because not everything gets posted asap. We do what we can and as quickly as we can...

Just wanted festers to know we are not robots...we all have families ...every minute spend on here is a minute less spend with family and at work...

All of this is free work so everybody can get better deals for themselves :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

ndabunka said:


> Justin - I noticed that you did not include the diesel eco credit. Was that an oversight? The local BMW website here still shows the $4,500 eco is still viable for Diesels that same site shows that there is no Holiday Cash for the X5 diesels. So, as for the diesels, it appears the promotion is the exact same as it was last month, correct?


ECO credit still applies :thumbup: i will update when I get a chance


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

mullini said:


> Sorry to be slow - so I have paid a $1000 deposit on a 2013 X1 due to arrive in a couple weeks, and we have an agreed on price. So even if I finance through BMW, I can't make use of the X1 $500 credit?


sure you can as long as you finance with FS


----------



## TxnBluDvl (Mar 12, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *ECO credit -*
> Discounted off selling price
> Non FS funded contracts okay
> ED okay
> ...


Hi Justin -- sorry, just to confirm. The X5d eco credit went down $1,500 to $3,000 for all MY13's X5 35d's? So, the only way people are going to get the $4,500 is taking a MY12 car off the lot?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

TxnBluDvl said:


> Hi Justin -- sorry, just to confirm. The X5d eco credit went down $1,500 to $3,000 for all MY13's X5 35d's? So, the only way people are going to get the $4,500 is taking a MY12 car off the lot?


affirmative :thumbup:


----------



## mullini (Aug 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> sure you can as long as you finance with FS


Thanks Justin. I was confused because the Holiday section says "Does not reduce the selling price". But I guess there are other ways to apply it, even if I have technically already paid the deposit. My CA told me, "We'll apply all available incentives when you come in to pick it up."


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

I used the hc and loyalty as a cap cost reduction. This saves money.


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

Does pull ahead apply if you have a my11 but your lease ends in April?

My current ca seems to not think so.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Yay-Z said:


> Does pull ahead apply if you have a my11 but your lease ends in April?
> 
> My current ca seems to not think so.


Sorry only on 2010 models


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

mullini said:


> Thanks Justin. I was confused because the Holiday section says "Does not reduce the selling price". But I guess there are other ways to apply it, even if I have technically already paid the deposit. My CA told me, "We'll apply all available incentives when you come in to pick it up."


Applied as a down payment if you are financing


----------



## mullini (Aug 27, 2012)

OK I guess I get it - when I come in to buy the X1, the $500 will be applied to the down payment. Math is not my strong suit, but I can only guess there is some value in maintaining the total "purchase price." So using some fake numbers, if our agreed purchase price is 35,500, and I put down a deposit of 5,500, the 500 incentive will be applied to the down payment, and I will actually only pay 5,000. But technically the purchase price remains at 35,500, although in reality I would be paying 35,000...

I guess that's to squeak a little more out of the financing? OK...Still a break for me....as long as the BMW rate is competitive. I think my credit union is offering 2.5...out comes the calculator....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

mullini said:


> OK I guess I get it - when I come in to buy the X1, the $500 will be applied to the down payment. Math is not my strong suit, but I can only guess there is some value in maintaining the total "purchase price." So using some fake numbers, if our agreed purchase price is 35,500, and I put down a deposit of 5,500, the 500 incentive will be applied to the down payment, and I will actually only pay 5,000. But technically the purchase price remains at 35,500, although in reality I would be paying 35,000...
> 
> I guess that's to squeak a little more out of the financing? OK...Still a break for me....as long as the BMW rate is competitive. I think my credit union is offering 2.5...out comes the calculator....


The rebate is taxable thats why we have to do it this way.


----------



## m3m3m3 (Feb 23, 2006)

When they say lockable, does that mean it would apply for an ED lets say that takes place in Feb?

Or for a regular sale, does that mean I have to take delivery by Jan 2? And cars that are delivered afterwards don't qualify?

Thanks!


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

m3m3m3 said:


> When they say lockable, does that mean it would apply for an ED lets say that takes place in Feb?
> 
> Or for a regular sale, does that mean I have to take delivery by Jan 2? And cars that are delivered afterwards don't qualify?
> 
> Thanks!


Lockable is from the date you run credit/get approved/place order - 60 days, 90 days if it is a California dealer. You have to sign the paperwork within the time period. Applies to ED, only difference is you sign the paperwork about a week before you pick up the car.

So - if you lock in 11/1 - you have until 1/1 to sign the paperwork if its ED. If you are using a CA dealer then you have until 2/1.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 294424 (Sep 4, 2012)

miamiboyca said:


> Lockable is from the date you run credit/get approved/place order - 60 days, 90 days if it is a California dealer. You have to sign the paperwork within the time period. Applies to ED, only difference is you sign the paperwork about a week before you pick up the car.
> 
> So - if you lock in 11/1 - you have until 1/1 to sign the paperwork if its ED. If you are using a CA dealer then you have until 2/1.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I locked my October rate on 10/26 and my 328i went into production on 10/28 (which is great), but it is a SA build. My CA didn't see any issue with it not arriving before the end of the year, but I am skeptical.

Saying it doesn't make it until mid Jan, does that mean I am bascially screwed from my USAA credit (which ends Dec. 31st) and the HC (which ends Jan. 2nd). Does that mean I am stuck with whatever the MF and residual is at that time of delivery, plus the loss of both 1K credits?

Am I still on the hook to buy the car at whatever the new terms are, or is BMW pretty good about equaling my previous agreed upon terms since I was told delivery time would not be an issue (over 60 days)?


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

dzaborn said:


> I locked my October rate on 10/26 and my 328i went into production on 10/28 (which is great), but it is a SA build. My CA didn't see any issue with it not arriving before the end of the year, but I am skeptical.
> 
> Saying it doesn't make it until mid Jan, does that mean I am bascially screwed from my USAA credit (which ends Dec. 31st) and the HC (which ends Jan. 2nd). Does that mean I am stuck with whatever the MF and residual is at that time of delivery, plus the loss of both 1K credits?
> 
> Am I still on the hook to buy the car at whatever the new terms are, or is BMW pretty good about equaling my previous agreed upon terms since I was told delivery time would not be an issue (over 60 days)?


Yep, deadline is deadline. If the only thing you did was lock in and put a deposit then no - you do not have to take delivery. In Florida, the deposit is 100% refundable.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

miamiboyca said:


> Lockable is from the date you run credit/get approved/place order - 60 days, 90 days if it is a California dealer. You have to sign the paperwork within the time period. Applies to ED, only difference is you sign the paperwork about a week before you pick up the car.
> 
> So - *if you lock in 11/1 - you have until 1/1 to sign the paperwork if its ED. If you are using a CA dealer then you have until 2/1.*Hope that helps.


the clock does not start from approval date...clock starts from program END date ...if program end date is 11/30th you have 60 days or 90 days (west region) from end date.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> the clock does not start from approval date...clock starts from program END date ...if program end date is 11/30th you have 60 days or 90 days (west region) from end date.


WOW - I did know know that...Thanks J.


----------



## 294424 (Sep 4, 2012)

miamiboyca said:


> Yep, deadline is deadline. If the only thing you did was lock in and put a deposit then no - you do not have to take delivery. In Florida, the deposit is 100% refundable.


Thanks miamiboyca. Well with what Justin said, I guess I have a few more days as I would have 60 days from Oct. 31st instead of Oct. 26 when my credit app was run.

I just gotta hope I get on a ship and sailing asap after production ends on the 7th. No time to waste!


----------



## 294424 (Sep 4, 2012)

@miamiboyca I forgot to say your 535i is sweet looking. I love Space Gray. I wish they offered it on the 328i!


----------

